# Pitbulls and Parolees



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone heard about this new show??? It kinda sounds interesting...

Animal Planet :: TV Listings :: Pitbulls and Parolees


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I've seen the previews for it, but did you check out the times? 1am and 5am...must not want too many people watching. HA!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't think its the same thing I saw, but I saw one where inmates trained and worked with shelter dogs getting them ready for adoption. It was great. I come from alot of prison family so I like seeing inmates have something to do lmao.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO. No, I didnt pay any attention to those times. I just saw it on TV and it said 10pm...SO...IDK??

Here...
ohmidog! Pit bulls and parolees on Animal Planet


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I think its great!!! Id love to volunteer to do something like that...not so much go to prison, but help rehabilitate abused dogs maybe?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

HAHA!! She was a house mom for a brothal and her "second" husband is an ex-con that is also a tattoo artist. Sounds like a fun bunch! I'd like to watch it just see "what will happen next". HAHA!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I just set my DVR to record it! *throws confetti* yipee!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> HAHA!! She was a house mom for a brothal and her "second" husband is an ex-con that is also a tattoo artist. Sounds like a fun bunch! I'd like to watch it just see "what will happen next". HAHA!


I read that too. LMFAO. The brothel burnt down!!! What a mess. But it sure sounds intriguing now. LOL. Im so watching it!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me gotta set the dvr .. heading out to the strip club by the time it starts ......


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

ugh never mind its not today . smh


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

whats a brothel?


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> whats a brothel?


I think it's a house of prostitution LOL


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

HAHAHA^^ And you know somewhere I heard the original idea was to have (women who worked in brothels) do the rehabilitation and training on the dogs but the network didn't like the idea so she changed it to ex-cons. I guess people like parolees not h****rs.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

mygirlmaile said:


> LMFAO. The brothel burnt down!!! LOL.


Must have had a lotof happy cistomers...hahahahaha


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

I just hope they can do this right! I really wish they did a piece on the _TRUE_ breed of APBT. But we could sure use some good press from the network that's supposed to be pro-animal.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I meant Tia this weekend seems like good peeps and she has 250 "pitbull type" dogs she is a saint in my eyes!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

pitbullgirl22 said:


> HAHAHA^^ And you know somewhere I heard the original idea was to have (women who worked in brothels) do the rehabilitation and training on the dogs but the network didn't like the idea so she changed it to ex-cons. I guess people like parolees not h****rs.


Someone should sell that idea to HBO or Showtime. That sounds like hit to me. :
They could use the ladies from the "Bunny Ranch" in Nevada and call the show *Bulls and Bunnies*


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Woo Hoo!!! Tia is gonna be on Back II The Bullies tonight, on BullyWorldRadio!!! Come check it out guys!


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> I've seen the previews for it, but did you check out the times? 1am and 5am...must not want too many people watching. HA!


lol no kidding..... theres going to be a show on the animal planet featuring the oct.24th Bully show hosted by Eukanuba....i dont know when but I heard Animal planet covered it.


----------



## PIT_MOMMA (Oct 24, 2009)

I seen the previews last night also! The exact words out of my mouth was "oh dang! I'm so watching that!" I hope its as good as it looks thought. I would love to find out how to do something like that! Michael Vick should of had to do something like that; but now he is back playing football! GER!


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

this show sounds interesting can't wait to watch it i hope animal planet pimps this show out to the fullest and it becomes its most successful program give all the pitbull haters something to talk about lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great... now more people can relate Pit Bull owners to convicts!


----------



## PIT_MOMMA (Oct 24, 2009)

I would love to meet Tia, I have herd about her Rescue and I give her 110% props; that girl has alot to handle! I really hope this show gets the point across about who the real victims are; and not just about Tia's daughters' love lives or her own. It should be about the pit bulls and parolees starting fresh and getting a second chance at a new life!



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great... now more people can relate Pit Bull owners to convicts!


I disagree... alot of convicts are in the same situation and have some of the same reputations as pit bulls; put them together to help one another begin a new and happier life, i bet touching! Just as the pit bulls get the raw in of the bone, talked about in the media as killers... alot of prisoners, "convicts" as you wanna call them, are completely innocent or have made mistakes; no ones perfect.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PIT_MOMMA said:


> I would love to meet Tia, I have herd about her Rescue and I give her 110% props; that girl has alot to handle! I really hope this show gets the point across about who the real victims are; and not just about Tia's daughters' love lives or her own. It should be about the pit bulls and parolees starting fresh and getting a second chance at a new life!
> 
> I disagree... alot of convicts are in the same situation and have some of the same reputations as pit bulls; put them together to help one another begin a new and happier life, i bet touching! Just as the pit bulls get the raw in of the bone, talked about in the media as killers... alot of prisoners, "convicts" as you wanna call them, are completely innocent or have made mistakes; no ones perfect.


I'm just saying, the general public thinks pit bull owners are all drug dealing thugs. It's a misconception. And I think the show will only further that misconception.

I would still watch it if I had cable. But I'd rather see "pit bulls and disabled kids" lol That sounds more heartwarming.

I know people that have been in prison and people who deserve to go. And the people I know really do deserve to be in there. These are drug dealers, women abusing, addict, LOSERS.

But maybe if this guy had a pit bull to rehabilitate maybe he wouldn't be back in the pen for parole violation while his kids mother struggles to make it with his 3 kids...

I know there are people who are "innocent" in prison. But for the most part the people are not. And they are going to get out and keep doing what they were doing before.


----------



## PIT_MOMMA (Oct 24, 2009)

I see what you are saying but I'm just going to keep my mouth shut until I see the show. It maybe a fluke who knows? Ill be infront of the tv tonight at 10pm! Lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PIT_MOMMA said:


> I see what you are saying but I'm just going to keep my mouth shut until I see the show. It maybe a fluke who knows? Ill be infront of the tv tonight at 10pm! Lol


I'll tell my best friend to set her DVR for me! lol I'll watch ANYTHING that has to do with pit bulls... We'll see what happens.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

ON RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't have TV right now, wish I did


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Marty said:


> I don't have TV right now, wish I did


I'm in the same boat as you marty, we don't have cable either.... we can sit and watch rerun boot leg movies all night instead! lmfao


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

LOL That would work for me, has been


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Best I can do for now...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I need cable. I'd be interested in seeing this show.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Looks very cool ! ! !


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I have 2 children driving me insane. So I dont get to watch it. But, Maile's keeping the 6 year old entertained. Hes pulling her and her toy around the house.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it good for the breed or bad, inquiring minds want to know?

I'm on pins and needles here


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I wish I would have seen it. i need a time schedual for it and i will watch it...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OK I only got to watch half hour of it ... omg those dogs are beautiful ... and the end made me tear ... but it comes back on at 1am im watching it again


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

tonight?
please let me know


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

yes tonight ... I also think Shantel posted the schedule on the OP ...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

awesome thanks!!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Just got through watching the show...awesome show!! Really hightlights the positive aspects of the breed!! I think it is going to open up alot of peoples eyes to what this beautiful breed really is...instead of the messed up misconceptions people usually have!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Your welcome BpBm


I totally agree ... show is going to be eye opening for alot of people ... cant wait to watch it again ...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my reminder is set... us west coasters have to wait a lil longer  looks like it might be good, but i have been dissapointed before. 
it is nice to see that animal planet is finally doing an animal show again, i am so freaking sick of those stupid faux videos and i survived crap...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I just set my reminder


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I think you'll like it ... theres some awesome looking dogs there ... and tia obviously puts her heart and soul into them ... I <3 the ending ~! you'll see


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

does it look like it will be a series or a one time thing??


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

It is a series and she is working on season 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Such a great thing for the breed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

well theres 2 more shows nov 6 @ 10 pm and nov 13 @ 10 pm so its looking like a series ... I hope so the more light shed the better ...


----------



## PIT_MOMMA (Oct 24, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OK I only got to watch half hour of it ... omg those dogs are beautiful ... and the end made me tear ... but it comes back on at 1am im watching it again


URG!! lol I got home from paying bills late, thinking it was on at 10pm, nope it was 9PM!!! It said 10pm-9 PM CENTRAL; i should of known! I guess my blonde hair don't make me any smarter huh? lol But I'm like you, ill be up at 12AM watching it! Can't wait, I got to see about the last 10 minutes where the old pit gets a great home and that was about it...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my stoop dvr didnt record it!
or the STOOOOOP fiance put the priorities in the WRONG order!
so i told the tv to record all the shows. repeats and all. theres like.. no chance i will miss it. bwahahahhaa.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

well it comes back on in 4 mins megan ~! get to your tv ...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah... not happening. there are ppl in the living room (where i am sitting with the tv) and theyre playing jembays and ocarinas and turning on resident evil 3 O_O.... im outnumbered. lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

lmao ... o ok I totally understand that ... I'm just glad its not recording night cuz ida got kicked out of the room ...


----------



## Blue Reef (Aug 20, 2009)

was tonight the first episode??? I got my box to record the series....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hecks naw nobody kicks me outta my living room. i tell their bums to either put up with whatever im doing or go somewhere else.
im rotten
theres rules at my house  lame as that sounds. if i have to wake up in the AM the next day, nobody can stay the night ^o^ i love making up rules


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I always liked breaking rules!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok well I watched it and it was alright and definatly not bad for the breed!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

it was cool.........................got to see what the next few shows will be like


----------



## Stylez83 (Oct 26, 2009)

good show i liked it


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I watched part of it last night! It was pretty good.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG I loved it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i heard it was supposed to be on last night...but no cable! hope it gets on hulu! im suprised animal planet is doing nething with pitbulls in it though! the only time i see pitbulls on animal planet is when thosed animal cop shows are on.


----------



## PIT_MOMMA (Oct 24, 2009)

It was a great show! I am now a regular lol... I cried when Walter got a great home and when that other old dog had to be put to sleep. I fell inlove with Outlaw, his frisky spirit reminds me of my girl Fly! If I get a bigger place, you will most likly see me at her place adopting one of them doggies; but hubby is shaking his head but I can wish can't I? Ha ha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I watched it lastnight, too! I was so anxious to see it, I tuned in an hour prior... thinking I was missing it.. but I caught it... my 9 y/o step-son cried when they put Rock, the Cane Corso down for the tumor on his galbladder! He's so sensitive, he didn't wanna keep watching, but he was cool when he saw Outlaw, and BellaDonna (she's so sweet)! We're tuning in again next week to watch again! Kudos to the lady that took on Walter! She prefers the older dogs, and she's got humongous portraits of previous pitties on her wall!!! She's awesome!! I'd be thrilled just to go visit the place and meet all the dogs!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Yeah if I lived in socal i would go donate my time but I will do what I can here in arkansas for the pits here. but that is some cool stuff they are doing for the dogs and the convicts.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Was it good from the game dog perspective?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, Marty.. they didn't really show a lot regarding whether they're game or bully.. I saw more bully style than anything.. but it was alright. They showed the crew going out on a couple missions to rescue some abandoned dogs, and showed two different occassions where the dogs were being adopted. There was also a potential adopter towards they end but was denied b/c he wasn't sure if APBTs were allowed in his apartment complex, and she denied him, and she did a pretty decent job of telling why they weren't good apartment dogs and touched on the prejudice and misunderstandings of the breed. You should try to catch it again sometime during the week when they're re-running the episode from lastnight so you can get a feel for it.. unless you can find a better clip on YouTube.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

it was go from a pitbull perspective including game dogs it was just a good show about helping the pits and giving parolees jobs. i guess it was about giving dogs a second chance.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll refrain from posting right now I want to hear from Game -dog owners


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I know what your thinking Marty! but she deserves the credit anyways. nobody else wants to help these dogs.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Man I do what I can for the bred these people are trying to do something for the breed and I want to help them...

If you don't want to help so be it....Sign In to Pit Bull Positive - Pit Bull Positive


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude I just listened to a rerun from back 2 the bullies. I had no idea what that woman from the tv shows stance on apbts were and now i will not support her!thank god for rerunns!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dude I just listened to a rerun from back 2 the bullies. I had no idea what that woman from the tv shows stance on apbts were and now i will not support her!thank god for rerunns!


What was her deal? I did not hear last weeks show.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

if you go to abw and click on bwr you can here last weeks show re run


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she said DA dogs need to be put down! but btk had the back of us game breed people. (good for you BTK!!!)


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

just a reminder....


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

wow i really like that show! first time i watched it was last nite! might i say a real tear jerker, literally. doesnt help that im prego and have an extra abundance of hormones but really really made me cry!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I seen the show yesterday and I must say it's great. She kept mentioning great facts about the apbt.  I hope A.J. returns home.

The only thing that was wrong was that she kept calling the little blue bully named Uglie or something a pitbull. =/

Good show overall.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

yea PBN that bothered me as well


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

i hope that AJ gets to return home too. it looks to me like she is completely falling apart without him there.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

As do I, I just wish they would leave that part out of the show and focus on the dogs more. Sounds to me like he is getting screwed by the system, like most people in his place, and its really a sad thing. But this is Animal Planet. Lets see the dogs.


----------



## wvmom09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Lol I kinda didn't get why they were showing his trial and everything too! While she was at court with him, they could have been showing more of what the people have to do to take care of 200+ dogs. It confused me. And yes, most people are getting screwed by the system these days but that's the system for you, you might as well expect it.


----------

